# Good Optician in Paphos



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Folks,

My fiance is finally here and is in need of an opticians appointment. We need a good english speaking optician who will conduct the eye test in English.

Can anyone recommend a good one? 

Thanks
Zach


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We always use Elean. He has two shops on the sea front.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> My fiance is finally here and is in need of an opticians appointment. We need a good english speaking optician who will conduct the eye test in English.
> 
> ...


I use Eyecontact at ToK road. Super service

You will be pleasent surprised by the low prices in CYprus and high quality


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for the recommendations Anders & Veronica 

Do you have similar recommendations for Dentists perhaps?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have used Eye Contact too with good service. He occasionally has an offer on Daily Deals which can save you some money.

Our dentist is Dr. Lenia where we are very happy with her service. She's very popular and therefore busy so it may take time to get an appointment. 26946863.

Pete


----------

